# VDSL 50 von 1&1 genau so schnell wie von Telekom ?



## addicTix (6. März 2014)

Hallo,

mein Vater hat beschlossen von Telekom zu 1&1 zu wechseln, weils dort günstiger ist...
meine Bedenken sind jetzt allerdings, dass die neue VDSL 50 von 1&1 eventuell nicht so schnell ist, wie die der Telekom...
Muss ich mir da 'nen Kopf drum machen ?
Hätte keine Lust von 50Mbit/s auf 40MBit/s zu kommen oder sowas.. 
Werde offiziell am 30.06 bei 1&1 sein... 


Mfg


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (6. März 2014)

Jeder Anbieter versucht Dir die  überwiegend die bestmöglichste Leistung zu bieten (sofern es effizient ist, bla bla bla)

Was da im Endeffekt raus kommt kann hier keiner riechen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. März 2014)

Was spricht denn gegen 40 Mbit/s... ?

Viel langsamer als die Telekom sind die meisten Anbieter auch nicht, aber ob nun wirklich immer 50Mbit/s anliegen kann dir keiner sagen, da das individuell unterschiedlich ist, bspw. Leitungslänge zum nächsten Verteiler etc. aber auch bei der Telekom hat man Schwankungen, deswegen sind die allermeisten Verträge auch so geschrieben das von einem "bis zu" die rede ist und nicht von einem festen Wert.

Aber solange du es nicht zahlst, musst du wohl in den "sauren Apfel beißen"...
wobei ich finde das auch 40 Mbit/s locker für den normalen Hausgebrauch reichen... 
alles oberhalb von 10 Mbit/s ist ausreichend für eigentlich alles, selbst für Full HD TV streams o.ä. nur wenn man mal ein größeres Spiel runterlädt dauerts mal etwas länger.


----------



## Kerkilabro (6. März 2014)

''bis zu'' Daraus haben wir ja alle gerlernt, oder etwa doch nicht?


----------



## DrDave (6. März 2014)

1&1 nutzt doch mMn sowieso die Leitungen der Telekom. Weshalb sich sehr wahrscheinlich für dich gar nichts ändert, außer dass es billiger wird und der Speedport vlt. eine Fritzbox wird...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. März 2014)

Moinsen!

Ich kann von einer Erfahrung erzählen: Wir haben Kupferleitungen aus den 1970'ern im Boden liegen. Jedoch ist die Länge zum nächsten Verteiler >100 Meter, <500 Meter. Kein Anbieter kann mir eine stabile DSL 16.000-Geschwindigkeit bieten, immer weit drunter. Die Fehlerrate vom Modem zum DSLAM (Verteilerkasten an der Straße) ist nicht erwähnenswert, da kaum bis gar keine Fehler innerhalb der Übertragungen vorkommen.

Die Telekom, ohne jetzt aufdringlich Werbung machen zu wollen, ist offenbar der einzige Anbieter in meinem Wohnbereich, der mir eine flotte und sehr stabile VDSL 25 Verbindung bietet.

Hier stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage: Wenn doch alle anderen Anbieter die Leitungen der Telekom nutzen sollen, weshalb bekommen diese dann keine VDSL 25er Geschwindigkeit hin oder bieten dieser erst gar nicht an? Laut meiner Fritzbox wäre theoretisch "VDSL 55" möglich. Die Telekom geht aber hierher und bietet mir, anscheinend der Stabilität halber, "nur" VDSL 25 an.

Ich möchte nichts bei anderen Anbietern anzweifeln, nur zum Nachdenken anregen 

Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. März 2014)

Gruß.  Habe auch den VDSL 50k Vertrag von 1&1. Lebe aufm Dorf und ca 200 Meter vom Verteiler weg. Habe stabil ~5,4MB/s im Download.

Telekom könnte mir auch nicht mehr liefern.


----------



## K3n$! (6. März 2014)

Kurze und knappe Antwort: Es bleibt alles beim alten, du musst dir keine Sorgen machen. 
Wahrscheinlich wirst du sogar nur neue Login Daten bekommen und die Leitung bleibt die gleiche.

1und1 mietet sich auch bloß bei der Telekom die Leitungen. Die Technik und die Techniker sind von 
der Telekom. Ich habe an zwei verschiedenen Standorten VDSL. Einmal via Telekom und einmal via 1und1 / Telekom. 
Bei 1und1 merke ich keinen Unterschied (kann man natürlich nur indirekt vergleichen, da andere Örtlichkeiten).


----------



## Decrypter (6. März 2014)

> Kurze und knappe Antwort: Es bleibt alles beim alten, du musst dir keine Sorgen machen.



Das kannst du so pauschal aber nicht sagen !
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist zwar sehr hoch. Aber in Einzelfällen gibt es doch kleine, aber feine Unterschiede. Wenn der TE jetzt bei der Telekom aus einem Outdoor versorgt wird, der dazu noch entfernt vom HVT steht, bleibt zu 99.9% alles wie gehabt, da hier in der Tat wohl nur andere Login Daten Anwendung finden. Technisch bleibt dann alles beim Alten. Es ist dann wie bisher auch VDSL der Telekom, nur in dann blauer Farbe von 1+1.

Anders kann es aber aussehen, wenn jetzt zwar aus einem Outdoor versorgt wird, aber der HVT sich noch in Reichweite befindet und dort auch VDSL Hardware von Telefonica etc. vorhanden ist. Dann könnte 1+1 auf die Idee kommen, anstatt über den teureren Telekom Outdoor über die VDSL Technik der Technikpartner von 1+1 (Telefonica und Konsorten) aus dem HVT, also Indoor VDSL zu schalten. Die Leitung ist dann natürlich deutlich länger, was sich dann sehr deutlich in der maximalen Bandbreite auswirkt. Gab ja schon Fälle, wo 1+1 anstatt über verfügbaren Telekom Outdoor doch Indoor VDSL über die Technikpartner geschaltet hat, weil es eben günstiger für 1+1 ist. Ergebnis war dann, das anstatt 50 Mbit eben "nur" 35 Mbit aufgrund der deutlich längeren Leitung ankamen.

Auch kann es passieren, das bei einer Neubuchung (nichts anderes ist es ja beim Wechsel von Magenta zu Blau) aufgrund veränderter Datenbankwerte statt VDSL 50 nur noch VDSL 25 geschaltet werden. Alles schon vorgekommen. Aber in aller Regel bleibt alles wie gehabt. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen nun mal die Regel. Interessant könnte es werden, wenn bei Outdoor DSLAM VDSL Portmangel herrscht, also alle VDSL Ports belegt sind. Wäre die Frage, wie die Telekom in solchen Fällen dann verfahren würde.


----------



## addicTix (6. März 2014)

Naja dann hoffe ich mal das es bei 50MBit/s bleibt, drunter möcht ich echt nicht mehr haben


----------



## N00bler (7. März 2014)

Wird genau so schnell wie bei der Telekom sein, ist ja logisch, sind immernoch dieselben Leitungen und derselbe HVT.
Kann sein das die Telekom als Upload-Rate z.b 7Mbit geschaltet haben und bei 1&1 "nur" 2Mbit. Aber bin mir da nicht sicher das ist von Tarif zu Tarif anders.


----------



## cultraider (7. März 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ich kann nur sagen, dass ich als ich noch 1und1 hatte mit 5,8 MB/s geladen habe


----------



## senums4r (8. März 2014)

Also grundsätzlich sollte es keine Unterschiede zwischen den Anbietern geben WENN beide das gleiche Paket anbieten (in dem fall vdsl50)..aber wie immer bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regeln

Zu dem, was @Wannseesprinter beschrieben hat: Die Telekom behält sich -weil sie quasi Herr über die Leitungen sind- vor, als Erste vdsl anbieten zu können/dürfen. Anbieter, die also keine eigenen Netze haben und die Leitungen mieten müssen(also alle bis auf Telekom und Vodafone(so weit ich weiß)), müssen also warten! Die anderen Anbieter werden (sobald sie es dürfen; vtl spielen auch noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle) schon bald mit Produktangeboten in deiner Region nachziehen. 
Das war bei uns so und dürfte gängige Praxis sein (wir mussten etwa ~1/2 Jahr warten bis andere Anbieter nach der Telekom und Vodafone liefern konnten).


----------



## Decrypter (8. März 2014)

> Zu dem, was @Wannseesprinter beschrieben hat: Die Telekom behält sich  -weil sie quasi Herr über die Leitungen sind- vor, als Erste vdsl  anbieten zu können/dürfen. Anbieter, die also keine eigenen Netze haben  und die Leitungen mieten müssen(also alle bis auf Telekom und  Vodafone(so weit ich weiß)), müssen also warten!



Wenn die Telekom einen Outdoor Ausbau getätigt hat, ist sowieso nur VDSL der Telekom verfügbar. Kein anderer Anbieter wird über dann je über den Outdoor jemals eigenes VDSL anbieten können. Dann heißt aber eben nicht, das 1+1 oder auch VF dort dann kein VDSL wird anbieten können. Alle ISP, die das VDSL Vorleistungsprodukt der Telekom nutzen können, sind auch in der Lage, dort VDSL anbieten zu können. Technisch handelt es sich dann zwar um lupenreines VDSL der Telekom und es gelten auch die Schaltkriterien der Telekom. Trotzdem können aber auch Wettbewerber dort VDSL mit eigenen Login anbieten. Es kommt für die Wettbewerber halt nur teurer, wenn sie auf das technische Vorleistungsprodukt der Telekom angewiesen sind.

Nutzen tun das derzeit nur 1+1 und eingeschränkt jetzt auch wieder Vodafone. O2 ist mittlerweile auch eine Kooperation mit der Telekom eingegangen, um das gemeinsame Vorleistungsprodukt VDSL in Verbindung mit Vectoring nutzen zu können.

Easybell VDSL mit dem Technikpartner O2 Telefonica hingegen ist nur im Umkreis von ca 500 Metern um dem HVT verfügbar, sofern in eben diesem HVT Telefonica eigene VDSL Hardware hat stehen. Aus diesem Grund ist Easybell VDSL auch nur sehr eingeschränkt verfügbar. Hat man das Glück, in eben einem dieser wwenigen Versorgungsgebieten (vielfach nur in Großstädten verfügbar) um den HVT zu wohnen, so schaltet Easybell auch dann das VDSL 50 Profil, wenn von der Telekom "nur" noch VDSL 25 verfügbar sein würde.

Ich selber hab das Glück, nur knappe 300 Meter vom HVT zu wohnen und Easybell VDSL ist verfügbar. Effektiv kommen vom VDSL 100 Profil noch ca. 80 Mbit an. Easybell war einer der wenigen Anbieter, die auch auf Nachfrage mehr als 50 Mbit geschaltet haben. Mittlerweile wird das auf Druck von Telefonica aber auch nicht mehr gemacht.


----------

